# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Moeite met slikken, gevoel iets in de keel

## abdulah

Mijn zoon van 11 jaar heeft moeite met slikken en het gevoel alsof er iets in de keel zit, eerst dachten we dat 'ie last had van vastzittend slijm in de keel. Maar we weten ook niet zeker wat het is. Bij het slikken heeft 'ie er last van, bij het eten niet, en als 'ie niet slikt heeft hij er ook niet last van. Weet iemand wat dit kan zijn?

----------


## gossie

Abdulah,
Ik zou niet weten wat het is. Maar misschien toch maar even naar de huisarts gaan. Sterkte en beterschap voor je zoon en jou....
Laat je nog wat van je horen.

----------


## abdulah

> Abdulah,
> Ik zou niet weten wat het is. Maar misschien toch maar even naar de huisarts gaan. Sterkte en beterschap voor je zoon en jou....
> Laat je nog wat van je horen.


Bedankt, ik zal naar de huisarts gaan en zal laten weten hoe het is gegaan.

----------


## abdulah

Hij heeft er meestal alleen last van als ie er steeds op let ( op het slikken ). Anders niet, en na het tandenpoetsen heeft ie er ook een beetje last van het doet geen pijn maar het voelt als een soort slijmprop in de keel als je slikt, als ie een paar keer slikt gaat het meestel we weer een beetje weg. En het zelf verhaal is ook waneer 'ie drinkt ( alleen bij drinken met een smaak ) dus niet bij water. Het is al wel wat minder geworden dan een paar weken geleden.

----------


## Raimun

> Hij heeft er meestal alleen last van als ie er steeds op let ( op het slikken ). Anders niet, en na het tandenpoetsen heeft ie er ook een beetje last van het doet geen pijn maar het voelt als een soort slijmprop in de keel als je slikt, als ie een paar keer slikt gaat het meestel we weer een beetje weg. En het zelf verhaal is ook waneer 'ie drinkt ( alleen bij drinken met een smaak ) dus niet bij water. Het is al wel wat minder geworden dan een paar weken geleden.


_Soms zijn het ook zenuwtrekken..of irritatie van bepaalde spieren die je parten spelen ..
Kan verschillende oorzaken hebben ...( huisarts raadplegen ! )
Is met bepaalde oefeningen op te lossen..._

----------


## johan26

Kan ook een vergrote schildklier zijn. Huisarts raadplegen

----------


## riavandenberg

Ik herinner mij dat ik dit ook had, maar het was binnen een week over. Ik ga meestal naar Sandra of G&W en vraag daar wat ik eraan kan doen. Ik heb een spray gekregen voor achter in mijn keel en misschien nog iets, maar dat weet ik niet meer. Sterkte ermee.

----------


## abdulah

> Ik herinner mij dat ik dit ook had, maar het was binnen een week over. Ik ga meestal naar Sandra of G&W en vraag daar wat ik eraan kan doen. Ik heb een spray gekregen voor achter in mijn keel en misschien nog iets, maar dat weet ik niet meer. Sterkte ermee.



Waar had jij toen precies last van als ik vragen mag?

----------


## gossie

@ abduhla,

Ben je al bij de huisarts geweest?

----------


## abdulah

Nee, ik ben nog niet naar de huisarts gegaan omdat het slijm nu al wel wat minder word. Trouwens is linker keelamandel groter dan de rechter. Niet zo groot dat het bijna de huig raakt. Ik weet niet of het hier mee te maken kan hebben, iemand een idee?

----------


## gossie

Misschien "moeten" de keelamandelen genknipt worden! Maar tegenwoordig doen ze dat niet zo snel meer, als vroeger.
Abdulah een vraag, bent U/je niet verzekerd? En/of is het eigen risico te hoog?

----------


## abdulah

Even voor de duidelijkheid vertel ik even hoe het nu gaat!



Het slikken doet geen pijn! Maar het voelt wel alsof er een slijmprop in de keel vast zit. Als 'ie even z'n keel schraapt en dan slikt. Voel het niet zo alsof er een slijmprop in de keel zit. Het is ook niet voordurend dat 'ie voelt alsof er iets in de keel zit. Het is niet dat 'ie bijna niet KAN slikken. Want als 'ie dus z'n keel schraapt en daarna weer slikt is het meestal eventjes weg. Mischien heeft het dus te maken met het vastzittend slijm. En over de amandelen: De linker amandel die dus wat groter is dan de rechter is naar mijn weten eigenlijk gewoon normale grote, bij de rechter lijkt het alsof het maar de halve amandel is. 
En wat ik even vergeten was te zeggen, bij het water drinken voelt het alsof het weg is. Een paar dagen geleden voelde het alsof er juist nog meer slijm kwam.

----------


## riavandenberg

> Waar had jij toen precies last van als ik vragen mag?


Precies wat jij beschreef: moeite met slikken, net alsof het voorbij een brok moest. Maar het is al weer een tijd geleden, vandaar dat ik ook niet precies meer weet, wat ik heb ingenomen. De spray had ik bij de Sandra drogist voor achter in je keel.

----------


## abdulah

Ik heb Woensdag een afspraak bij de huisarts! Dus daarna horen jullie van me!

----------


## Raimun

> Ik heb Woensdag een afspraak bij de huisarts! Dus daarna horen jullie van me!


succes !!

----------


## abdulah

_Ik kom net van de huisarts, hij heeft naar z'n longen geluisterd en dat was verder prima. Er was volgens hem dus niet aan de hand. Hij zei dat je uiensnippers naast het bed kon leggen. En stomen. Dit gaan we dus doen. Als het niet helpt dan komen we weer terug._

----------


## Raimun

> _Ik kom net van de huisarts, hij heeft naar z'n longen geluisterd en dat was verder prima. Er was volgens hem dus niet aan de hand. Hij zei dat je uiensnippers naast het bed kon leggen. En stomen. Dit gaan we dus doen. Als het niet helpt dan komen we weer terug._


Ajuinen in stukken gesneden op 'n bordje in de kamer gelegd , 
gebruik ik reeds jaren bij verkoudheid ..of griep toestanden ....
Ajuinen helpen zelfs , om verfgeur - tijdens verfwerken - uit de kamers te houden !!

Je zou ook " Japanse olie " of "( Po-Ho olie )" ( zeer sterke muntolie ! ) kunnen proberen .
Enkele druppels in 'n glas water ..en gorgelen.....enz..
er zijn vele mogeljkheden mee....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun wat jij schrijft lijkt mij prima alleen zou ik het "niet" aan kinderen geven....voor volwassen mensen is het wellicht een aanrader...volgens mij heb ik ook Pho-Ho olie ( groen klein flesje?) zeer sterk...pffff 1 druppel is al genoeg.... :Big Grin:  Groetjes....

Abdulah: ik lees net al deze mailtjes...ik ben blij dat je na de dokter bent gegaan, maar het is goed om het zelf in de gaten te houden...als vader of moeder weet je precies hoe je kind zich gedraagt en voelt  :Embarrassment:  een ui is een natuur middel en stomen kan helpen of iets verzachten...het kind kan natuurlijk ook last hebben van een soort hooikoorts waardoor de keel wat dikker wordt en lichtjes gaat opzwellen, dit kan een dag later soms weer anders zijn...ik zelf heb van de specialist neusdruppels voorgeschreven...ik heb vaak last van een opgezette keel en dan is slikken ook moeilijker...de ene dag gaat het beter dan de ander....door de spray in de neus wordt het eventuele slijm in de keel dunner.....

maar je bent na de huisarts gegaan en dat is de "beste" keuze die je maakt...neem geen risico met kinderen...succes met de ui naast zijn of haar bed en met het stomen...beterschap voor je kind !!!!  :Wink:

----------

